# red rumped parrot behaviour



## Ari (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi everybody, I`ve got a young red rumped parrot and I was wondering what are your experiences with this bird. I keep reading everywhere that he is more of an off-hand pet and that he will not learn to talk. He is with me for one week now and I can stroke him and he eats from my hand. What else can I expect from him? How was your relationship with this bird? I`d love to get him to step up on my finger, sit on my shoulder, follow me around the house and maybe say a word or two. Is it too much to expect from a red rumped parrot?


----------

